# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zomerweer: zo herken je uitdrogingsverschijnselen

## FRANCOIS580

*Zomerweer: zo herken je uitdrogingsverschijnselen*

Zomer, zon en tropische temperaturen zijn prettig, maar té is ook hier teveel. Zomers weer zorgt meestal wel voor een goed humeur,maar heeft ook belangrijke nadelen voor je gezondheid. Vooral dan bij baby’s, kinderen en bejaarden. Hoe zorg je bij zomerse temperaturen voor voldoende vochtinname en wat kun je best drinken wanneer zomerweer een regelrechte hittegolf wordt? Trouwens, wat zijn de symptomen van uitdroging of dehydratatie?

Je droogt gelukkig niet zo vlug uit, zelfs niet bij tropische temperaturen. Bij warm zomerweer ga je wel meer transpireren, en dat zorgt uiteraard voor extra vochtverlies dat je moet compenseren met meer (water) drinken. Is je vochtverlies té groot, dat zenden je hersenen signalen uit die je dorstgevoel vergroten. Dan ga je uit jezelf drinken, maar bij bejaarden werkt dat niet zo. Vanaf 65 werkt het systeem van vochtcontrole en het uitzenden van een groter dorstgevoel door je hersenen steeds minder doeltreffend, en dat kan voor ernstige gezondheidsproblemen zorgen. Vanaf hun tachtigste worden deze problemen nog groter. Soms vergeten ze zelfs te drinken. Meestal nemen ze een of meerdere geneesmiddelen die hun vochthuishouding nog meer overhoop halen, en dan vergroot hun risico op uitdroging of dehydratatie.

*Minder zweten en plassen…*
Bij een beperkt vochttekort zorgt je lichaam ervoor dat er zo weinig mogelijk vocht verloren gaat. Het probeert dan zijn vochttekort goed te maken door minder te transpireren, terwijl dit je lichaamstemperatuur immers op peil houdt. In deze fase produceren je nieren minder urine, en zul je bij een tekort aan vochtinname beduidend minder plaasen. Moet je minder dan één keer plassen binnen een tijdsbestek van drie uur, dan ben je aan extra vochtinname. Minder transpireren en plassen zijn immers de eerste symptomen van uitdroging. Ga je dan nog niet drinken, dan wordt het van kwaad naar erger. Dan stroomt immers het vocht uit je lichaamscellen naar je bloedbaan. Je lichaam wil zowel je hoeveelheid bloed als je bloeddruk op peil te houden. Met als gevolg dat je lichaamscellen langzaam maar zeker uitdrogen. Je krijgt een vage huidskleur en wanneer je de huid omhoog trekt zal die blijven rechtstaan.

*Als ook je hersencellen uitdrogen…*
Niet alleen je lichaamscellen maar, nog erger, ook je hersenen kunnen uitdrogen. Daardoor raakt je concentratie aan natrium grondig verstoord en je bloeddruk neemt een duik, met een licht gevoel in je hoofd tot gevolg. Wordt dan niet onmiddellijk ingegrepen, dan raakt de patiënt.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Sylvia93

Wat ik zelf altijd doe bij zomers weer: Minimaal 1 volle fles water in mijn tas meedragen! Onderweg steeds bijvullen, zo voorkom je uitdroging.

----------


## gerard1977

Naast het feit dat je voldoende water moet innemen is het ook noodzaak om het lichaam voldoende af te koelen. Maar hoe doe je dat als het continu 38 graden is? De hele dag onder de douche staan is ook al zoiets. 
Lees in de volgende bron over: *Hoe verkoel je jezelf tijdens de hete zomer?*

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Gerard voor je positieve reactie, maar je kan uiteraard niet alles in één artikel brengen he...

----------

